
The Danish Tolstoy - mstats
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/09/30/the-danish-tolstoy/
======
doombolt
Pushkin rules over the province of Russian letters and not Tolstoy. You could
have article "The Russian Tolstoy" about him.

